# Curivari Buenaventura BV560 Review



## MDSPHOTO

Manufacturer: Curivari
Brand: Buenaventura
Size: BV560 (5.5 x 56)
Price: $5.89
Rest Time: 1-Day
Burn Time: 1.5 Hours

I normally let my sticks rest for at least a month before lighting up, but I have been searching for the Buenaventura since it appeared on the CA Top 25 list. While I don't usually get caught up in chasing "List Sticks" I had heard good things about this cigar from many BOTLs and for the $5 entry fee I thought this stick might actually live up to the hype. Also, finding a shop that can keep them in stock has been a challenge and if I enjoyed it I was going to drive back to that shop and get the rest of the box.


Pre-Light:

The BV560 is a cross between a parejo and an oval shape with a beautiful oily chocolate wrapper. Prelight aroma is tobacco and cocoa with a hint of leather. The stick has a firm even pack, I use a large punch to pierce the cap and off we go.

1st 3rd:

First draw presents with a bitter tobacco which quickly gives way to leather, cocoa and black tea with the tea flavors sitting mid-palate on the very short finish. The smoke is silky smooth and medium in body. There is little smoke coming off the foot, but what's there has a very nice woody aroma.



2nd 3rd:

The second third sees the addition of wood and grass to the cocoa and a dissipation in the tea flavors. The finish still lasts only a few seconds with wood now residing on the front palate. The BV560 is so smooth it does not require any beverage accompaniment and with the short finish one would hardly know they are smoking. Don't get me wrong when you draw on the stick you get very satisfying flavors in abundance, but they fade to a clean palate quickly.



Final 3rd

The wood and leather are really the shining stars and now they are both hanging on for a long while on the finish. The wood flavors are so dominant that it reminds me of the fire cured sticks without the pipe tobacco backbone. There is also a touch of cinnamon red hots candy on the finish. The foot smoke has picked up dramatically in the final third.



Summary:

The BV560 had burn issues from start to finish requiring a number of touch ups which I attribute to the shop's humidor and I wouldn't hesitate to think that with some time in my 65 Rh box the burn will greatly improve with the next stick. So was the praise on this stick worth it I'll say, and then some. You may remember that when the CA list came out most retailers immediately raised their prices by close to a $1.00 a stick. Even with the price increase this stick is well worth it. I guess I'm making the long drive back to the shop to grab their remaining inventory. I will eagerly await the remaining BV560s awakening from a few months cedar nap!


----------



## jp1979

First, great review. I smoked this stick for the first time right after one of CA's regular issue reviews of it. You are 100% correct that most B&M's raised their prices on them right after the list. This is probably the best $5 medium body stick I've had. I'm really contemplating a 5 box purchase of these so I know at least I will always have them.


----------



## JayEsseff

This stick is one of my favorites. I don't think there is a better cigar for under $6. My local B&M keeps BV500's stocked for $4.90. Can't beat them.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

jp1979 said:


> First, great review. I smoked this stick for the first time right after one of CA's regular issue reviews of it. You are 100% correct that most B&M's raised their prices on them right after the list. This is probably the best $5 medium body stick I've had. I'm really contemplating a 5 box purchase of these so I know at least I will always have them.


If you can find a retailer that has 5-boxes go for it!


----------



## penna stogey

Well done, great review and have to try one of thses morsel, Thx, P-S


----------



## Redwyvern

Thanks for the review. I'm on a mission to get my hands on one of these as well. I can imagine my local shop having it for around $9 probably now! Nonetheless, I really am looking forward to taking one of these for a spin.


----------



## Redwyvern

I want to grab my chapped little lips around one of these, but so far, my 2 local B&M's carry them, but don't have em in stock. I'm gonna keep looking till I can locate a B560.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Yeah they've become pretty popular and have been in and out of stock since the CA listing. I suggest contacting Cigarplace and have them e-mail you when they come back in stock so you get first crack at them. This is how I got some boxes, they e-mailed me they were back in stock and it just so happened it fell on their free shipping day so it worked out great.


----------



## cakeanddottle

try the Cafe and Gloria de Leon. I thought they were even better than the BV560. Solid Nicaraguan puros, all of them.


----------



## zabhatton

Nice review. I've tried the 550 and agree that this is a great cigar.


----------

